# dash chassis maybe no more



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

just read on face book from dans own words..he is thinking about getting out of chassis and just doing bodies..he does have one hell of a sale going on..arms for 2.99..comm brushes 5 pr for 1.50..magnet and pick up shoes cheap also.
guess slotsnstuff did not buy up the complete stock..sorry to hear this though..soooo..HOLD ONTO THAT DASH CHASSIS..IT COULD BE WORTH ALOT.
:drunk:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Say it ain't so...
.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Say it ain't so...
> .


it is so..dan is fed up with the bashing of his product.everything must go sale is happening right now at dash motor sports..and let me correct the price of comm brushes its 5 pair for 2 bucks....it is a sad day


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't get it. 

20,000 already sold .Why stop now? The tooling is there already in place .

Shame. I'm glad I bought alot. Sorry I didn't get more now. 

Hopefully he reconsiders.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

wyatt641 said:


> it is so..dan is fed up with the bashing of his product.everything must go sale is happening right now at dash motor sports..and let me correct the price of comm brushes its 5 pair for 2 bucks....it is a sad day


Just read his Facebook... Oh, my...

What are we to do?... There are more of us that appreciate his chassis
work, than don't... 

.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Just read his Facebook... Oh, my...
> 
> What are we to do?... There are more of us that appreciate his chassis
> work, than don't...
> ...


do not know..he says bodies are less a pain in his side..and that all the complaints are making him sick and tired of the whole thing.he says when the last of the parts he needs come in then that will be the last of the chassis.wish it was not so as now the greed monsters on ebay will get wind of this and drive up the prices of his chassis,,and the price of aurora: originals will follow suite.slowly choking the hobby out.:drunk:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

doubtfull that Dan will quit.
he is, once again, desperate for attention.
he is holding too much investment money to quit


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I enjoyed that Dash chassis were available. Makes for tons of possibilities to "frankenstein" older cars back to life and also tune the Dash chassis to your heart's content, if desired. Fingers crossed he's just working through some unnecessary "editorial comments" and will keep contributing to the hobby. It's been a blessing having his contribution to all this. And let's not forget, his body creations are second to none and will stand the collectibility test long into the future. Dash makes good stuff.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to clear the air, so no one gets a message from outside here.
I mentioned to dan on SCI that a diamond dust gear compouind had been tested a month ago when he decided to reveal the metals in his "brass" gears two days ago.
he indicated that he was glad richD had come upon a good compound as a result of dan unvieling the metal used in his gears.
dan took great offense and had a hissy fit,
which i didn't back down from.
this is, very probably, the reason he is threatening to take his ball, his bat and his mitt and go home

also, he long ago claimed he wouldn't be producing anymore t-dash chassis anyway.

he indicates he will still produce the tyco replacement chassis becasue he has mold of bodies for them

and, behold, the molds for the t-jet bodies that were lost these many years are now, once again, available.
not speculation. his words


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> I want to clear the air, so no one gets a message from outside here.
> I mentioned to dan on SCI that a diamond dust gear compouind had been tested a month ago when he decided to reveal the metals in his "brass" gears two days ago.
> he indicated that he was glad richD had come upon a good compound as a result of dan unvieling the metal used in his gears.
> dan took great offense and had a hissy fit,
> ...


thanks for clearing that up..he is now more or less stating he wants to do just bodies and he is hot and heavy talking about it on Facebook.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> thanks for clearing that up..he is now more or less stating he wants to do just bodies and he is hot and heavy talking about it on Facebook.:wave:


well, assembling ALL those little parts yourself, by hand, then "Tweaking" the assembly...
is Enough to drive anyone "Bonkers"...

the bodies are injected-mold, & detailed.. (@ factory ??)....
so it's just visual quality-inspection, w/ out the nervous break downs ..
(Speaking for Myself, after assembling ?? dozens ?? of those AW chassis kits
that came w/ the unfinished BTTF kits..)

If it says "DASH", Quality is Assured.... in all Dan's endeavors ....
we need those chassis, BUT, there "Must" be a better way of assembly/quality control (??)...
ONE Dude, CAN'T Do It ALL by Themselves....:drunk:

either way, looking foreword to Dan's Bodies :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

wyatt641 said:


> just read on face book from dans own words..he is thinking about getting out of chassis and just doing bodies..he does have one hell of a sale going on..arms for 2.99..comm brushes 5 pr for 1.50..magnet and pick up shoes cheap also.
> guess slotsnstuff did not buy up the complete stock..sorry to hear this though..soooo..HOLD ONTO THAT DASH CHASSIS..IT COULD BE WORTH ALOT.
> :drunk:


Thanks for the heads up. Just snatched up a couple of 4-Lams before they are gone. Chassis are all gone and are disappearing quickly at other sites.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Pete, well said
I like Dan's chassis and, for sure, his bodies.
I have many of both.

it was suggested to him many times, by many people, that he enlist assistance in assembling the chassis.
the beginning 4 or so thousand had the magnets in backwards.
no big deal.
shortly after that, there were huge batchs that didn't have the pickup shoes installed.

I sympathize with his plight. ... but, he took it on despite many continuing offers to help FREE!

the chassis are great and quiet down after a couple dozen laps or so if you don't break them in with a compound.
they are fast and consistant.

Dan should be proud that he was able to bring this classic back into existance.
what I don't like is his attitude when people try to help with notifications and discussions about circumstances that arise.

on this board and another, he promised a member a complete refund for some chassis that weren't up to his standards.
I don't know how that could have happened, but the member bought bulk from a distributor who refused to even discuss problems.
anyway, he never honored his promise and the thread here broke down into him swearing like a sailor.
no one else on this board took such liberties with the rules that we all abide by.
yet, he demeaned many and called them unthinkable things.
Lendell finally had to step in, remove a lot of posts and lock the thread.
with many posts removed, the flow of the discussion makes no sense.

but during the whole blow up Dan finally admitted that the three lam armatures were, in fact, Auto World armatures with a different commutator plate.

anyone wanting to hide their head in the sand regarding that prolonged discussion and the fallout because of it has only themselves to blame for it getting to the point it did.

I have been critical of Dan's attitude on some occasions.
I have also tried, many, many times to help him with misunderstandings and he turned on me like I were a rattlesnake about to strike.

heck, he went viral on one member that simply asked if axles were going to be splined or not.
I attempted to intervene with a simple explanation that there was no malice intended and he immediately turned his hatred on me. which, at least, let the other member off the hook.

this whole pretend notion that Dan is a GOD because he undertook a nearly impoosible task, and was quite successful, is perposterous.

now, if I have ruffled some feathers among those who had once considered themselves my friends, so be it, sorry about that.
but this whole "Dan can do no wrong" thing is just stupid.

has he really been attacked?
or has he attacked those that attempted to have open discussions involving his products?
try to look back on the various discussions that have all gone bad with an open mind.

I, absolutley, became unsettled on more than one occasion when he belittled me and I took opportunity to fight back.

that is wrong?

as has been said so many times. these are toys and we are big boys reliving our childhood through them.
must it always become a pissing match? 
unless of course all you are doing is bowing and scraping and kissing the ring of the 
DASH god?

yes, I undertook the advice to Dan on SCI about a diamond dust lapping compound that was tested here a month or so ago.
three days ago, he said that he was glad that richD had found a way to lap the gears as A RESULT of Dan's revealing the molecular makeup of the gears.
which Dan, himself, only attempted to discover three days ago.
to make a bogus claim that it was a result of his revelation regarding the molecular structure of those metal gears that richD was able to discover a lapping compound that worked well, quickly and easily is ludicrous.
in fact, richD posted his results regarding the diamond dust lapping compound here, on this board, easily, a month ago..
why would Dan try to take the credit for initiating the search for that compound three days ago?

when I simply notified him of the real facts, HE flew off the handle and began berating me.

so, bottom line,
*I am responsible for Dan threatening to quit making chassis.​*
let the fallout begin


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Great now jag is sold out of his chassis ?
Glad i got my dash jet stock pile before i heard this news.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

So, along the lines of this thread, how many chassis does a slot racer/collector need to last out his lifetime? It's a fun but serious question. I like to think I have enough (only a couple of hundred) but then the thought of adding another 100 is appealing. 

Or are we all just chasing chassis like a chain smoker? Which is ok.

So, how many do we need and then perhaps we can do the math on how many are out there and how many we need to "survive" the pending drought.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Im no hoarder in any way.. Im not even a slot car collector but im casting and customizing bodies and always need chassis for them and dash chassis ( which i love) were always easy to obtain.
It wont be long before you see dash chassis on fleebay sell for $25 a pop.


----------



## Noobie164 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry if I'm interupting the thread, but can someone post a pic or link so I can see what I'm missing  Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=92070&page=4


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Why are you posting links to another board here?

Please take this elsewhere.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*duh*

this guy asked



Noobie164 said:


> Sorry if I'm interupting the thread, but can someone post a pic or link so I can see what I'm missing  Thanks :thumbsup:





smalltime said:


> Why are you posting links to another board here?
> 
> Please take this elsewhere.


or did you miss that?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

smalltime said:


> Why are you posting links to another board here?
> 
> Please take this elsewhere.


Because the guy asked for info and he kindly provided it. Where does it say we can't post links to other sites anyway?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> Im no hoarder in any way.. Im not even a slot car collector but im casting and customizing bodies and always need chassis for them and dash chassis ( which i love) were always easy to obtain.
> It wont be long before you see dash chassis on fleebay sell for $25 a pop.


Hi :wave:
the Dash Chassis HAVE been going for $15 - $25 on "E-Pay", since They First came OUT!! (been watching the G.R.Q. Schemers..)

Bubba (The Senile) 123:wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Noobie164 said:


> Sorry if I'm interupting the thread, but can someone post a pic or link so I can see what I'm missing  Thanks :thumbsup:


PM Sent


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Noob, 

Yer really not missing anything. You will require therapy, AND afterwards we'd just have to kill you anyway.  

It's an ancient Nancy girl mud fight that had escalated to sticks, rocks, and bottles; predating many of our arrivals. Shamefully, sometimes it aint very pretty when viewed directly in the light of day. 

It has long since reached the level of no more Mr. Nice Guy.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am not sure why he does not sell his cars as kits!!
I take them apart any way!

Would save him a lot of work!
or offer 2 kits for every 50 someone builds for him!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> I am not sure why he does not sell his cars as kits!!
> I take them apart any way!
> 
> Would save him a lot of work!
> or offer 2 kits for every 50 someone builds for him!


Dan, how about selling the chassis as "Kits" ??? like (forgive Me) AW did
with a plain white bare-plastic body (PLEASE "Omit" The Plain-O Bodies,
BUT an unassembled, PRE-Detailed, chrome parts version WOULD be Nice Idea :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:

Oh, Slotking, look on Dan's FB site... He does sell kits.. (Just a Friendly FYI to ALL)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I suggested that a long time ago, but was told no, I did not see it on his FB


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> I suggested that a long time ago, but was told no, I did not see it on his FB


look in His "Shop" or "Store" areas...
seen some Henry J's & (??)

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

People that are relatively new to the hobby would have problems assembling a car from parts. Personally, since I race my cars and run most of them in SS trim, a kit with just the base chassis, gear plate and armature would be worth $10 to me.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> People that are relatively new to the hobby would have problems assembling a car from parts


yeah but that would 1 out of 500:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Some assembly required .... LOLOLOLOL!*

No doubt kits are cool!

Unfortunately, it would actually depend on what state of assembly the kit came in. One of the greatest features of the T-Jet is that beautiful "drop in" interchangeability between the upper and lower modules (granted, some better than others). So, SOMEONE would still have to assemble the gear plate. 

More like 1 out of 500 actually have the tooling. Check your archives, Dan reached out to find out what folks preferred in the way of tooling.

If your inexperienced and dont use a set up feeler tool for for the armature gear spacing you might over drive the arm gear and or the driven gear, then you need a press also, to squeeze some clearance back the other way. I dont worry about it .... because I do have the tooling for assembling the set up precisely; and can shove things one way or the other with a flick of a finger. 

Clobbering them together with stone knives and bearskins isnt a pretty proposition. Additionally, offering kits alone doesnt support the RTR crowd, which I suspect actually makes up a fair percentage of the hobby's end user population.

It's a great idea, but a bag of loose parts do not a Pancake make.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> So, SOMEONE would still have to assemble the gear plate.
> More like 1 out of 500 actually have the tooling.


I've been making gear installation tools for about 10 years.
To be 1 out of 500 there would have to be about 350,000 T-Jet racers.
That's not including the tools that JW's and others have sold.

I believe Dan use's the same tool to assemble his Dash chassis.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

If people don't have the tools (or the skills with non-specialty tools) to completely tear down and reassemble a tjet chassis in 2016, they are doing it wrong. Maybe in the 80s and early 90s you could get away with zero knowledge and just oiling and running NOS tjets until they "die." But in 2016? No way.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

super8man said:


> If people don't have the tools (or the skills with non-specialty tools) to completely tear down and reassemble a tjet chassis in 2016, they are doing it wrong. Maybe in the 80s and early 90s you could get away with zero knowledge and just oiling and running NOS tjets until they "die." But in 2016? No way.


got a FUBAR'd , AW armature that needs a rewinding job..
anyone interested???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

